# Another plug for the wonderful folks at MBT



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

As you may know, I've found myself everywhere in the world except the one place I realy want to be; Pensacola. My latest exploits bring me to the desert of California. A quick search on Yahoo shows a dive shop in Palm Springs so I call up to get the "skinny". The outlook is not too awful; there's a bunch of water in the Pacific Ocean I'm told but it's cooooooold!

This "cold water" is my arch nemsis so I place a call to MBT and a few minutes later Fritz assures me that a drysuit is on it's way from Pinnacle and has all the goodies to get me in the water upon arrival. The suit came in not too long ago and these guys are so good they are even gonna ship it to my residence in 29 Palms, CA. 

These guys aren't a mail order businness but are going out of their way to get me in the water. Hat's off to the best in the dive business! You guys rock like aMegadethconcert! (btw, that REALLY rocks!)


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

just when you think MBT is at the top, they find another reason to go higher....:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Fritz and MBT are the tops in customer service. MBT let my wife borrow a suit to dive with while we were there and mail it back when the suit we ordered came in!!!!! It is a good drive for us 20 miles (when in destin)180 miles from home (montgomery) to do business with them but we do it!!! Service is service and when it is great why look anywhere else!!!!


----------

